# Should I do points for deposit with DIK?



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi - I am relatively new to timesharing other than Disney. I currently have 2 weeks at Dikhololo for 2011 that I have deposited into the weeks side at RCI. I have vacations booked up through September 2011 and I do not need to do any more exchanges until December 2011.

I am wondering if it would be more beneficial for me to go ahead (if I can - I don't even know whether it is allowed) and deposit the weeks into points for deposit?

It seems to me that the points last longer than the weeks do - is that right?

elaine


----------



## skimble (Jul 31, 2010)

The points won't last longer.  
And... it's worth it to do the pfd.  It'll cost you $25 for the transaction, and you'll get about 27,500 points.  It's about a penny/point... which isn't as great as some are able to do, but it's decent.


----------



## dsfritz (Aug 1, 2010)

*DIK*

We don't use poiints, so I can't tell you what kind of trade you'll get for the 27,000 points indicated in the last post, but we have used our 1 bdrm Dik for some excellent 2 bedroom trades.  I don't know if you'll get that with points.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the insight. I have both a points and weeks membership. 

The last few DVC deposits were made to the points side. So I was getting frustrated.

The question I am now trying to answer for myself is why I would want to go to Orlando again (3 trips scheduled in 8 months already). I keep on telling myself to go some place new. 

Now if I can just convince myself that new is good. 

elaine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 6, 2010)

*The Opposite Is True.*




glypnirsgirl said:


> It seems to me that the points last longer than the weeks do - is that right?


Points are good for a year, then roll over automatically 1 more year, then expire.  

Banked weeks are good for 2-3 years, I think (depending on how far ahead they're banked). 

BTW, in recent years we've been doing _Points For Deposit_ with Lowveld Lodge, nearest thing we have to Dikhololo.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bailey (Aug 8, 2010)

Awaywego...
How many points are you getting for Lowveld?  Do you just call RCI and say you want to open a points account?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 8, 2010)

*Doesn't Work That Way.*




bailey said:


> Awaywego...
> How many points are you getting for Lowveld?  Do you just call RCI and say you want to open a points account?


RCI puts out charts showing the points-equivalent values of weeks timeshares in the various locations & of the various sizes & crown ratings. etc.  Somebody on TUG-BBS recently sent in an entry containing an internet link to that. 

For our standard-grade 2BR Lowveld Lodge unit, we get in the neighborhood of 37*,*000 - 39*,*500 points added to our RCI Points account whenever we do PFD with our week instead of using it as straight week-for-week trade bait.  (I could look it up if I weren't so lazy.)

Before we could start doing PFD, we had to be already signed up with RCI Points -- meaning we had to buy a points timeshare & pay the RCI Points initiation fee & annual membership fee (even though we were already paid ahead for a few more years in RCI Weeks).  

Our toe-hold into the points system was a dinky (15*,*000 annual points) timeshare in the USA heartland that we recently deeded back because of high annual fees.  Before deeding it back, we bought a replacement dinky points timeshare (18*,*500 annual points) in the timeshare hub of the universe (Orlando, Florida, USA), with much lower fees despite the conventional wisdom that Orlando timeshares have high fees.  (Go figure.) 

We're OK with the dinkiness of our annual points allocation because we mainly use points 7*,*500 at a time for week-long _Instant Exchange_ reservations at RCI Weeks timeshares (when we make the reservations within 45 days of check-in).   For straight points exchanges, by contrast, RCI gets the full points value even when the reservation is made today for check-in tomorrow.  (Go figure again.) 

Plus, all our other timeshares are straight weeks, so when we want more points than our dinky annual allocation we can get plenty more via PFD. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

*weeks maybe better then*

What I am most curious about is where I will see the most "bang for the buck" so to speak. I have nabbed Disney twice, once with points, once with weeks. The points cost me 52,500 - it was Old Key West. The weeks cost me, well, a week and I nabbed Boardwalk Villas. I would have only gotten 39,500 points if I had deposited in points for deposit. So it seems that keeping it as weeks is better. More trade power and longer lasting.

I don't want to go to WDW except for what we currently have booked (September and December) again for a while. By using RCI to trade in, it allowed my DVC points (which I had borrowed down to ZERO) to catch back up. We will actually have a full years worth of SSR points depositing into our account in December. Next June, we will have all of our OKW points depositing in also. And we have vacations booked through September of next year which use up all of my husband's vacation time that he has available. So we may actually do something highly unlikely and BANK points for the first time in about 10 years.

We are booked for Hawaii for next April for 2 weeks using II. Then in September, 2011 we are going on a non-timeshare vacation to the Grand Canyon, Bryce, Zion and Santa Fe. 

The vacation that I will be planning for will be approximately December, 2011. Ian wants to go somewhere south of the equator. He wants to go to Argentina. Maybe Dik will trade well into Argentina. Who knows!


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 11, 2010)

Gypsygirl (that's what I think of when I see your Tug name, ha),

Sounds like you've got some goodies lined up.  Personally, I am strategizing as you are on what to do next, but I feel kind of in a warp zone as I have heard of the impending new rumored RCI 'Points Lite' which may make all of the plans a mute point. 
I'm gonna rest on my heels and see what happens.  Not going to invest in a points move, nor am I going to try to sell in this market.  

What will be will be and then I'll deal with it.  Meanwhile, I've also had some great exchanges.


----------



## akp (Aug 13, 2010)

*What have I missed?*

Seems I've somehow missed something major.

What is this "points lite" rumor?  I love RCI Points, so it figures that they're going to change it.

Anita


----------



## dundey (Aug 25, 2010)

akp said:


> Seems I've somehow missed something major.
> 
> What is this "points lite" rumor?  I love RCI Points, so it figures that they're going to change it.
> 
> Anita



I was wondering about this also.  I saw a post somewhere else referring to the "impending points lite" but can not find any info on it.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2010)

This morning I started doing searches with my DIK weeks and found lots of availability for locations I am interested in. It has been awhile since I have had so many desirable exchanges available. 

The lack of decent trades seemed to persist from May through now so maybe it was simply a reflection of RCI holding units for rent or high demand by last minute exchangers soaking up all of the availability.

Whatever the reason, I was thrilled with the exchange possibilities this morning. I posted in the sightings board the things that I could see.

elaine


----------



## Scott Riddle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Points for Deposit*

RCI seems to have moved all of Disney Vacation Club Orlando properties onto the RCI Points server. A strong Week will still pull the Disney on Hilton Head. I just booked Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas, Disney's Old Key West Resort and Disney's Beach Club Villas for my family summer 2011. I also have The Hilton Club of New York for next Spring. I believe the RCI Points and Points for deposit work well.


----------

